# New Holland square balers



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I typically bale around 3,000 rolls a year for my cows and I sell the rest. I have thought about buying a square baler and trying the water in that market next year!! I will probably only bale around 1000 or so squares just to see how it goes this upcoming year. My question is, I found a New Holland 310 square baler that seems to be in excellent shape!! I was wondering would this be a decent baler to do what I am planning on trying. I don't want to buy a new baler because I just want to try it first. So is this a good baler and can you recommend others??


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I recently finished researching for a newer baler, upgrading from a NH 273. What I read and told by other hay masters was to at least consider the NH 311. A service tech told me the NH 310 was nothing more than a newer NH 273. Through researching on the Internet and reading other forums the NH 310 should be ran about 4% lower PTO power.

http://www.ytmag.com...ages/40715.html
"310 '78-'82 14x16 nearly same as #273 except designed to run at 75 strokes per minute (spm) instead of 66spm like the 273.Feeder track assemblies blow apart at this speed, and some plungers will break."

The NH 311 was an upgrade to fix the 310 issues. I found a couple 311's and a 316. The 316 is in excellent shape and priced like the 311 so I ended up buying it. I baled the 4th cutting this year. It's a lot more baler than the 273 so I'm trying to figure it out. I'm taking on more hay ground next year is reason why upgraded. I'm estimating about 6000 bales.
For 1000 bales and condition, the 310 should work out for you.


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

That interesting about the 310s. My boss had what I'm sure was a 310 that had feeder track issues and they ended up trading it in on another new holland baler.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd go for at least a 311. More baler for the money, or really search and get into the 500 series.


----------



## Mr. Brookville (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a 310 and wish I had the neighbors 311.you just do not have the capacity with the 310 ad therefore must travel slower or feed lighter. I help the neighbor with a 311 and it just inhales any windrow you stick in front of it. 
Look for a 311 and forget about the 310.


----------

